
Ask HN: Hacker News for marketing - sharmi
Most marketing  discussion forums does not have the depth of thought we typically see in  hacker news.<p>I am looking for places were the majority are experienced professionals have meaningful discussions about measurable ideas. I want to avoid fluff pieces repeating the same points ad nauseum.<p>What would you recommend?
======
lainon
The HN for marketing would be [https://barnacl.es](https://barnacl.es) I
guess, but there's not that much activity.

~~~
sharmi
Yes, I used to visit often, but it has sadly degraded into a site for link
promotion :(

